# Mira, anar fent.



## Encolpius

Hello, what does *anar fent* in that case mean? I couldn't find it in the dictionary. Of course I know anar = to go, fent = doing. I assume it must be an idiom. Thanks.


----------



## betulina

Hi, Encolpius,

When somebody asks you "Com estàs? /How are you?" and you answer "Mira, anar fent" is a way of showing that you are not very bad but that you could be much better. I think the equivalent in English is "not bad".

Hope it helps.


----------



## Little_Little

Hi!!!

The explanation Betulina gave you is a good one, I think... I would also add something else... 

As Betulina told you, "Anar fent" is normally the answer for the question "Com estàs?"... So I would say that "anar fent" means something like "going on"... This is the closer tranlations I can think of...

I hope we helped you!


----------



## megane_wang

Hi, Encolpius,

"Mira," (which means "look") is used just to add some interest / suspense to the answer . Instead of "Mira", you can often find "Doncs... anar fent" 

See you around!


----------



## Cracker Jack

És correcte dir que anar fent és sinònim de bé o estic bé?  

Es pot traduir anar fent com ''fine.''


----------



## ivanovic77

Cracker Jack said:


> És correcte dir que anar fent és sinònim de bé o estic bé?
> 
> Es pot traduir anar fent com ''fine.''


 
No crec, perquè "bé" o "fine" són respostes positives i/o neutres. En canvi, la resposta "anar fent" té unes connotacions un pèl pessimistes, derrotistes, com de resignació, que són trets molt catalans també.

La expressió equivalent suposo que és el "not bad" ja esmentat. En francès seria el "pas mal".

_Comment ça va?_
_Pas mal._


----------



## Cracker Jack

Ara ho tinc clar.  Sovint, en aquest contexte, alguns angloparlants dirien: ''Could have been better.''  Moltes gràcies.


----------



## gvergara

Hola:

Voldria saber si l'expressió "_anar fent_" funciona només com a resposta a la pregunta "_Com va?_", o si la podem fer servir en altres contexts, com ara

_A: "T'ha agradat l'última pel·lícula del Woody Allen?"_
_B: "*Anar fent*. En té altres de millors."_ 

Gràcies per endavant

Gonzalo


----------



## avellanainphilly

gvergara said:


> Hola:
> 
> Voldria saber si l'expressió "_anar fent_" funciona només com a resposta a la pregunta "_Com va?_", o si la podem fer servir en altres contexts, com ara
> 
> _A: "T'ha agradat l'última pel·lícula del Woody Allen?"_
> _B: "*Anar fent*. En té altres de millors."_



Hola,

No, no la podries pas fer servir en aquest context. "Anar fent" (molt sovint pronunciat [nafén]) només pot respondre a la pregunta de "com va?"/"què tal?"/"com estàs?".


----------



## Bertus

Hi Encolpius,

"anar fent", in my opinion is used in situations like "all is going well, but nothing special"

I think in English when asking "How is going?" would correspond to something like "as usual" or "nothing special".

hope it helped.


----------

